# Bone Length Studies



## codom (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello,

One of our Ortho docs ordered a bone length study, CPT 77073, on a 71 y/o for severe osteoarthritis. I am now billing for the Radiologist read and I am recieveing an edit from our system stating that this code has age restrictions. This patient is Medicare. Does anyone know of any age restrictions for this CPT? I am unable to find anything on CMS' website.

Thanks


----------



## ~*Audra*~ (Dec 11, 2009)

I think it's a problem with your system. We bill these for both young and old for our radiology doctors. As far as I've seen there is no age restrictions on that CPT code, there are age specific infant codes, but that is not one of them.


----------

